# A Good Looking Feline...



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! Look at her eyes. That is amazing!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Gorgeuos photos of an awesome looking cat! I would love some photos of my kitties that looked like that.
Maybe you could pop over and capture the beauty in my cats...
Love it!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've never seen gold eyes like that. She's stunning, and the pictures are great!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow she is stunning. Great pics btw.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Gorgeuos photos of an awesome looking cat! I would love some photos of my kitties that looked like that.
> Maybe you could pop over and capture the beauty in my cats...
> Love it!


And then you can come up here and do my cats, since I am right up the street...kind of : Beautiful pics !!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is one breath taking cat,just lovely,hey maybe when i am to old for dogs,a cat like that might help.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> She is one breath taking cat,just lovely,hey maybe when i am to old for dogs,a cat like that might help.


Absolutely stunning she is! But too old for dogs? :uhoh: :yuck:  I don't want to live that long!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, I have never seen a cat with eyes like that. Amazing pictures, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful! At first I thought it was a Russian Blue, but I looked it up and yep, British Blue-didn't know there was such a thing!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Jamm said:


> Wow! Look at her eyes. That is amazing!





MicheleKC87 said:


> I've never seen gold eyes like that. She's stunning, and the pictures are great!





Nyahsmommy said:


> Wow she is stunning. Great pics btw.





vcm5 said:


> Wow, I have never seen a cat with eyes like that. Amazing pictures, thanks for posting them!





Jennifer1 said:


> Beautiful! At first I thought it was a Russian Blue, but I looked it up and yep, British Blue-didn't know there was such a thing!


*
Thanks everybody, I appreciate your kind comments. 
I gave the owner the photos that took and the owner loved them, which made me very happy as well.

Apparently they are known as either a British Blue or British Short Hair, 
as I know very little about cat breeds, but this is what Jill (the owner) told me....* 



goldensrbest said:


> She is one breath taking cat,just lovely,hey maybe when i am to old for dogs,a cat like that might help.
> 
> 
> GoldensGirl said:
> ...


*Neither do I...*



BayBeams said:


> Gorgeuos photos of an awesome looking cat! I would love some photos of my kitties that looked like that.
> Maybe you could pop over and capture the beauty in my cats...
> Love it!
> 
> ...


*
...LOL, Thanks, a little bit too far to travel over a weekend...
But when I'm back in the US again, which just may be next year to SoCal, and if your not too far, I'd be very happy to photograph your cats... ...*


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

What an adorable cat! What have you been feeding her?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

One of my favorite blue breed with the Chartreux.
Stunning pixs of a stunning cat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wow-Beautiful pictures of a stunning cat.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

THAT is a British Shorthair and is a breed that I considered when I got my ragdolls and WILL be my next kitty... I ADORE them... someday... I absolutely adore them... especially the silver tabby ones but their fur is like velvet... OMG i am in love.. these are beautiful pictures thank you for posting them... I think... now I am in Cat Envy


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Beautiful cat and stunning photos!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

porchpotty said:


> What an adorable cat! What have you been feeding her?


 *Feeding... Me, nothing, as it's not my cat... :doh:... .. :wave:*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Wow-Beautiful pictures of a stunning cat.





Ninde'Gold said:


> Beautiful cat and stunning photos!





HovawartMom said:


> One of my favorite blue breed with the Chartreux. Stunning pixs of a stunning cat.





Shalva said:


> THAT is a British Shorthair and is a breed that I considered when I got my ragdolls and WILL be my next kitty... I ADORE them... someday... I absolutely adore them... especially the silver tabby ones but their fur is like velvet... OMG i am in love.. these are beautiful pictures thank you for posting them... I think... now I am in Cat Envy


*Thank you everyone, she is a real little sweetheart...!!!.

Oh, I finally saw the owner over the weekend and she said it was a * *British Short Hair, and sometimes also known as a** British Blue...
And some even call them English Short Hair, depending on where you live and are... Go figure...*
*I'm not a cat person & don't really know, so take your pick... ...*


----------

